# Got a new toy this weekend



## ufboostedgator (Jan 17, 2012)

I already had a charcoal chimney from Weber, however I was in an outlet store this weekend and came across one from STOK. It is basically the same thing except this one has a little electric fan that blows up from the bottom. Very nifty, had to have it. My brother just got himself a smoker after seeing what I am capable of producing on mine so he gladly inherited the Weber unit. I haven't gotten to use it yet but I'm sure it will do fine.

https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/6/60/60d92158_photobucket-4824-1326829534739.jpeg

https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/f/f7/f7874559_photobucket-5742-1326829688317.jpeg

https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/d/da/dac65fa8_photobucket-6717-1326829828428.jpeg


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 17, 2012)

That thing is kinda slick!


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 17, 2012)

I've had a Weber chimney for years.. but that thing is PHAT!  You need to let us know how it works!

-Salt


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## ufboostedgator (Jan 17, 2012)

I will be using it very soon / tonight...I will let you know how it works. The list price was $33 or so but since it was MLK day and it fit in a "brown paper bag" it was eligible for 25% off. I think I walked out with it for around $25. Compared to the Weber, it doesn't have the little silver handle for dumping or whatever but is every bit as stout.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 17, 2012)

Very cool - looking forward to the review


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Must....Have....One.....


----------



## ufboostedgator (Jan 17, 2012)

So all I was doing was grilling some salmon so I filled it up about 3/4 of the way full of regular coals. I used a balled up a piece of the charcoal bag and put it under like usual and squirted some lighter fluid on the bag and on the top coals. Lit them up from the bottom and let it go for about 30 seconds or so before I started the fan. I wanted the bag to burn down and the bottom coals to light good so they didn't blow out. The fan blows good but gently, about as hard as it takes to whistle. When I turned it on, it did it's job. Similar to when you blow on a small camp fire to get it going good, the coals flamed up pretty good. After 2 solid minutes of the fan on, I turned it off to see if it made a difference. When it was off, it died down some but not a lot, on again and it flared up. After a couple more minutes, the bottom coals were white and the top coals were getting there. I turned the fan off again and just let them burn, I didn't want to overdue the bottom ones before the tops got started. Long story short, it worked as advertised and I think it did it decently faster. I am not sure how long the batteries will last (3 AAA) but I will figure it out soon enough. Hope this is a decent enough explanation, I'm satisfied. From the time I lit the paper to the time I poured the coals into the grill was 7 1/2 minutes and this is what I had. Now for some pics.








Here is the salmon, a filet just over a pound. I marinated it overnight in lowry's havana garlic and lime marinade.













All done. Left it to the side for 40 minutes or so then over the coals for about 5.







Plate view with a side salad and some cheesy pasta.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like some good Salmon and sounds like the coals got hot in half the average time for other chimneys...JJ


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 17, 2012)

very cool.... man that fish looks good nice job


----------



## sprky (Jan 17, 2012)

I myself never use lighter fluid with my chimney. I use plain ole paper or some homemade starters. If your interested in the starters let me know and I'll post them up. Might shoot me a PM as threads tend to get lost some times.


----------



## ufboostedgator (Jan 17, 2012)

@ Sprky: I only use a small squirt on the paper to light it up and a swirl on top of the coals just to help it out. As far as what you use, you can post it up here or PM me, I'm cool with either. Thanks.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 18, 2012)

Man it looks good


----------



## alelover (Jan 18, 2012)

That is cool. I don't think you need any accelerants just 2 pages of the newspaper. I never need any and I don't have a wicked cool tricked out fan equipped chimney. Cool pic of the purple coals too. May I ask what you paid for that unit?


----------



## ufboostedgator (Jan 18, 2012)

@ alelover


ufboostedgator said:


> I will be using it very soon / tonight...I will let you know how it works. The list price was $33 or so but since it was MLK day and it fit in a "brown paper bag" it was eligible for 25% off. I think I walked out with it for around $25. Compared to the Weber, it doesn't have the little silver handle for dumping or whatever but is every bit as stout.


I am almost out of lighter fluid anyways, next time I will try to do without and see how it works.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 18, 2012)

"brown paper bag"


----------



## ufboostedgator (Jan 18, 2012)

LOL, you see what THEY did there.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes I see what they did.

Kinda like the walgreens store....


----------



## alelover (Jan 18, 2012)

Surprised the NAACP ain't all over Walgreen's for that.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea I bet somebody went kicking rocks down the road looking for another job..

back to topic..lol

The STOK makes some neat stuff!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh,my. Another thingy to beg the Wife for,it never ends folks


----------

